# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Τροφοδοτικό εργαστηρίου 0-30VDC 10A

## tesla005

Καλημέρα σας. Θα ήθελα να κατασκευάσω ένα τροφοδοτικό εργαστηρίου με μεταβαλλόμενη τάση 0-30VDC. Πρέπει να δίνει τουλάχιστον 7 amperes ρεύμα χωρίς να ζεσταίνονται πολύ τα ολοκληρωμένα. Επίσης, θα ήταν χρήσιμο και ένα current limiting potentiometer για να είμαι σίγουρος πως δε θα καεί τίποτα αν πάει κάτι στραβά κατά το τεστάρισμα πχ μιας PCB με ευαίσθητα ηλεκτρονικά. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου προτείνει ένα σχηματικό?? Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Fire Doger

Φαντάζομαι γραμμικό εννοείς.
Αρκετά καλό είναι αυτό εδώ.
Για άψογο αποτέλεσμα μπορείς να πάρεις και την αντίστοιχη πλακέτα (χωρίς εξαρτήματα) από το κατάστημα ενός μέλους του Φόρουμ.
(Επίσης έχει και για τα τρανζίστορ αλλά ανάλογα που θα τα βάλεις)

Έχει όλα όσα ζητάς. Το θέμα ψύξης θα το κανονίσεις εσύ, στην πλακέτα θα βάλεις μια απ' τις προτεινόμενες και στα τελικά τρανζίστορ μια καλή σωστά τοποθετημένη.
Εγώ θα έβαζα και 1 ανεμιστήρα με αισθητήρα πάνω στην ψήκτρα να ανοίγει πάνω από κάποια θερμοκρασία απλώς για να υπάρχει και ας μην ανοίγει ποτέ.

Αρκετά μέλη το έχουν κάνει και δεν έχει προβλήματα (με τις τιμές του moutoulou, αυτό στο pdf νομίζω έχει 1-2 μικρές διαφορές).
Βέβαια δεν είναι και η πιο εύκολη κατασκευή για έναν αρχάριο και έχει μερικά ακριβά εξαρτήματα (πχ μ/σ) αλλά όχι δυσεύρετα, όλα τα είχα βρει στον Μαρ στην Θεσσαλονίκη νομίζω. Μετά τα CC έβγαλε αρκετά απ' το site όπως τους μετασχηματιστές.

----------

kotsoskorg (09-05-20)

----------


## tesla005

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την γρήγορη απάντηση. Τα ηλεκτρονικά που θα κολλήσω πάνω στην πλακέτα που μπορώ να τα βρω; Έχει μαζί με την πλακέτα χαρτί που να λέει τι χρειάζεται???

----------


## Fire Doger

Τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων τις γράφει πάνω η πλακέτα (αντί για R1, R2 κοκ έχει τις τιμές) και έχει και καλές φωτογραφίες στο λινκ που σου έστειλα που φαίνονται αν θες να τα παραγγείλεις από τώρα.

Φαντάζομαι δεν εννοείς από που θα τα αγοράσεις γιατί αν αυτό εννοείς μάλλον δεν σου ταιριάζει αυτή η κατασκευή.

----------


## selectronic

Συμφωνώ με το τροφοδοτικό που προτείνει ο Fire Doger (που είναι στην ουσία το Velleman K7200) και το PCB από τον Moutoulos. Την κατασκευή την έχει κάνει κι άλλος συντονιστής του site, ο leosedf εδώ.

Για την θερμοκρασία των τρανζίστορ βάλε μεγάλη ψήκτρα και αν δεις ότι οι θερμοκρασία είναι ακόμα υψηλή για τα γούστα σου, βάλε και έναν ανεμιστήρα.
Άλλη λύση είναι αντί για TIP3055 (Vce=60V*/*Ib=15A*/*90W) να βάλεις κάτι σε ΤΟ-3 case όπως πχ 2N3055 (Vce=60V*/*Ib=15A*/*115W) ή 2Ν3772 (Vce=60V*/Ib=20A/*150W) ή κάποιο άλλο αντίστοιχο. Τα τρανζίστορ που ανέφερα έχουν διαφορές στο hfe μεταξύ τους, αλλά με το BDX94C για οδηγό (σε ψήκτρα !!!) δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα (_πιστεύω_  :Unsure: ).

----------


## tesla005

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια παρόμοια κατασκευή που να είναι λίγο πιο απλή?? Βολεύομαι και μ'αυτήν απλά θα ήθελα κάτι λιγότερο πολύπλοκο.

----------


## selectronic

> Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια παρόμοια κατασκευή που να είναι λίγο πιο απλή?? Βολεύομαι και μ'αυτήν απλά θα ήθελα κάτι λιγότερο πολύπλοκο.



Στο αρχικό ποστ είπες ότι ψάχνεις τροφοδοτικό με μεταβλητή τάση εξόδου, "εργαστηριακό" άρα εννοείτε με έλενχο ρεύματος ο οποίος περιπλέκει το κύκλωμα. Θες και "7Α χωρίς να ζεσταίνετε" που προσθέτει εξαρτήματα. Η κάθε "εξτρά" λειτουργία σε ένα κύκλωμα προσθέτει εξαρτήματα, δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα...

Θες ένα κομμάτι που να ελέγχει την τάση εξόδου, ένα που να ελέγχει το ρεύμα και το στάδιο ισχύος. Αυτή είναι η συνταγή για τα περισσότερα γραμμικά τροφοδοτικά όπως το K7200, που έχει άλλον έναν τελεστικό για να αλλάξει τυλίγματα στον μετ/στη, που βοηθάει *πολύ* στην χαμηλή θερμοκρασία των τρανζίστορ εξόδου (dissipation = *Vce**Ic). Το ίδιο πράγμα χωρίς αλλαγή τυλίγματος μετ/στη (και με απλούς τελεστικούς αντί για LM723 αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν αλλάζει κάτι πέραν της τάσης αναφοράς) είναι και το γνωστό "0-30V / 0-3A" που μπορείς αν βρεις και σε κιτ.

Το πρόβλημα ποιο είναι, δυσκολεύεσαι στο να καταλάβεις πως δουλεύει το κύκλωμα, δεν θες να κολλάς τόσα εξαρτήματα/καλώδια, είναι πολλά/ακριβά τα υλικά, κάτι άλλο?

*EDIT:*

Ξέχασα και το σχέδιο του moutoulos που είναι 0-20Α αλλά εσύ μπορείς να βάλεις λιγότερα τρανζίστορ ισχύος-μετ/στη-πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης κτλ. Αλλά θα έχεις πρόβλημα αν ζητάς μεγάλο ρεύμα σε χαμηλή τάση εξόδου λόγο της διαφοράς τάσης στα εξόδου (Vce), οπότε αν το πάντρευες με έναν τελεστικό+ρελέ για να αλλάζει τυλίγματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο.

----------

FILMAN (24-04-17)

----------


## selectronic

Κοίτα για παράδειγμα τι έχει μέσα ένα φτηνό γραμμικό (γιατί τώρα βγαίνουν και switching) "εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό": ένα LM723 για έλενχο τάσης-ρεύματος και δύο τελεστικούς για να αλλάζει *3* διαφορετικά τυλίγματα ανάλογα με την επιθυμητή τάση εξόδου...  (πλήρη ανάλυση: http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/2495648200_1309281632.png)

----------


## tesla005

Σκέφτομαι να ακολουθήσω το σχέδιο του moutoulos και ας δίνει περισσότερα amperes απ' όσα χρειάζομαι. Η ψήκτρα για τα transistors πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί μέσα στο κουτί ή να βιδωθεί στο πίσω μέρος του?

----------


## selectronic

> Σκέφτομαι να ακολουθήσω το σχέδιο του moutoulos και ας δίνει περισσότερα amperes απ' όσα χρειάζομαι. Η ψήκτρα για τα transistors πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί μέσα στο κουτί ή να βιδωθεί στο πίσω μέρος του?




Το ζητούμενο είναι να κρατηθεί η θερμοκρασία (ας πούμε η Tj) των τρανζίστορ σε ασφαλή περιοχή. Αυτό εξαρτάτε από το μέγεθος (και σχήμα) της ψήκτρας και της ροής του αέρα. Μέρος της "ροής του αέρα" λοιπόν είναι ο τρόπος τοποθέτησης της ψήκτρας, η ποσότητα του αέρα που μεταφέρουν οι ανεμιστήρες και η θερμοκρασία του αέρα (συνήθως λέμε 25c). Σε αυτό παίζει κάποιον ρόλο και το αν είναι μέσα στο (πόσο μικρό/μεγάλο???) σασί ή όχι.

Υπάρχουν μαθηματικοί τύποι για να υπολογίσεις την άνοδο θερμοκρασίας στο εσωτερικό/κέλυφος του τρανζίστορ, χονδρικοί πίνακες για την μεταφορά θερμότητας από το κέλυφος στην ψήκτρα, ώστε να βρεις την κατάλληλη ψύκτρα (σε C/W), αλλά εγώ δεν έχω και τόση εμπιστοσύνη στο αποτέλεσμα λόγο του ότι μερικά από τα παραπάνω μέρη της εξίσωσης είναι συνήθως στο περίπου...

Ίσως κάποιος με περισσότερες γνώσεις μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει στο να υπολογίσεις την κατάλληλη ψύκτρα  :Smile: 

Και πρόσεχε στην επιλογή της τάσης του μετ/στη!!! Ήδη για εμένα προσωπικά τα 28Vac φαίνονται πάρα πολλά για το LM317 και "υψηλά" για το LM723... Ίσως θα μπορούσες να έχεις ένα χαμηλής ισχύος δεύτερο τύλιγμα (ή μετ/στη ακόμα) με χαμηλότερη τάση για να τροφοδοτείς μόνο τα δύο αυτά ολοκληρωμένα?

Διάβασε (/πόσταρε?) και το thread του τροφοδοτικού, μπορεί να υπάρχουν ερωτήσεις σου που εκεί έχουν είδη απαντηθεί  :Wink:

----------

FILMAN (24-04-17)

----------


## tesla005

Ο μετασχηματιστής πόσα va πρέπει να είναι?

----------


## tesla005

> Για άψογο αποτέλεσμα μπορείς να πάρεις και την αντίστοιχη πλακέτα (χωρίς εξαρτήματα) από το κατάστημα ενός μέλους του Φόρουμ.
> (Επίσης έχει και για τα τρανζίστορ αλλά ανάλογα που θα τα βάλεις)



Καλημέρα σας. Στην σελίδα της κεντρικής πλακέτας λέει πως πρέπει να συνδέσω 6 current transistors, αλλά η πλακέτα για τα transistors που μου προτείνετε παίρνει μόνο 4. Να αγοράσω 2 από αυτές και να έχω 8 transistors ή να τα συνδέσω μεταξύ τους με καλώδια και απλά να τα βιδώσω πάνω σε μια ψήκτρα???

----------


## selectronic

Όλα εξαρτώνται από την ισχύ που θες, ιδιαίτερα ο μετ/στης.

Για τα εξόδου σου έγραψα στο ποστ #5.
Βλέπω ότι στη κατασκευή που έκανε ο leosedf έβαλε 6xTIP3055 σε δικό του (?) PCB. Στο eBay store του moutoulos βλέπω pcb για 4xTIP3055 "10A" που είναι 90W@25c το κάθε ένα είπαμε και ένα άλλο PCB για 4x2SC5200 "15A" που είναι 150W@25c. Πέραν αυτού σου είπα μερικά και μπορείς να ψάξεις και για άλλα τρανζίστορ, υπολογίζοντας την ισχύ που θες αρκεί να είσαι οκ στην Vce και γενικά να ξέρεις τι κάνεις  :Very Happy: 

Ίσως ο moutoulos ή κάποιος άλλος που να έχει φτιάξει αυτό (ή παρόμοιο) τροφοδοτικό μπορεί να βοηθήσει παραπάνω.

----------


## tesla005

Δηλαδή για 10 amperes θα χρειαστώ μετασχηματιστή 2 x 15v 300va? (για την πλακέτα του moutoulos)

----------


## Fire Doger

"Τουλάχιστον" 300VA, καλό είναι να πάρεις και λίγο παραπάνω, δεν έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στο κόστος και αν θυμάμαι καλά μπορείς να το κάνεις "overclock" το μαχ με 1 τρίμερ στην πλακέτα.
Αν βρεις κάποιον 2χ15 έτοιμο πες, το πιο κοντινό που έχω βρει εγώ είναι 2χ17

----------


## selectronic

Ότι είπε ο Fire Doger για τον μετ/στη και να προσθέσω να μην παραμελούμε την αξία του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης:

Μετά από πλήρη ανόρθωση έχουμε μία κυματομορφή που αποτελείτε από θετικές ημιπεριόδους, η μία μετά την άλλη. Ο πυκνωτής είναι αυτός που θα τροφοδοτεί το κύκλωμα ανάμεσα στις κορυφές της τάσης, οπότε το πόσο ρεύμα μπορείς να τραβήξεις από το τροφοδοτικό για την Χ τάση εξόδου εξαρτάτε και από αυτόν!




Παρακάτω είναι υπολογισμοί (link) για την κυμάτωση της DC τάσης για τον Χ μετ/στη/γέφυρα/φορτίο, για δύο διαφορετικούς πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης (10,000μF και 20,000μF):
 Στη πρώτη περίπτωση ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης είναι 10,000μF και η κυμάτωση της τάσης στο φορτίο (Vload) έχει ελάχιστη τάση τα περίπου 20V, οπότε το όποιο κύκλωμα υπάρχει μετά δεν θα μπορεί να βγάλει 100% "ευθείο" DC με παραπάνω τάση για αυτό το φορτίο.
Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση που ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης είναι διπλάσιος (20,000μF), η Vload δεν πέφτει χαμηλότερα από τα ~25V, οπότε έχεις 5V παραπάνω από ότι στο πρώτο.
*Εδώ έχω φωτογραφίες από πρόχειρο τεστ που έκανα για άλλους λόγους, και μπορείς να δεις στην πράξη την διαφορά μεταξύ 44,000μF και 2,200μF...

----------

Fire Doger (11-05-17)

----------


## tesla005

Και ο μετασχηματιστής να είναι EI ή toroidal?

----------


## selectronic

Δεν έχει σημασία.
Οι ΕΙ είναι πιο φτηνοί ενώ οι τοροειδείς είναι πιο μικροί σε μέγεθος (για τα ίδια VA σε σχέση με έναν ΕΙ) και δημιουργούν μικρότερο μαγνητικό πεδίο γύρο τους.

----------


## tesla005

Θέλω να κάνω και μια τελευταία ερώτηση για την κατασκευή της πλακέτας. Στην πρώτη απάντηση αυτού του θέματος ο Fire Doger έχει δώσει και το link από ένα αρχείο pdf το οποίο έχει μέσα το σχέδιο από μια pcb, η οποία είναι η ίδια που υπάρχει και στο store του moutoulos. Αξίζει να προσπαθήσω να υλοποιήσω την pcb μόνος μου με την toner transfer method ή είναι καλύτερα να την πάρω έτοιμη?

----------


## selectronic

Εγώ δεν έχω φτιάξει ποτέ δικό μου PCB, ας απαντήσει κάποιος που το έχει κάνει και ξέρει...

----------


## elektronio

> Θέλω να κάνω και μια τελευταία ερώτηση για την κατασκευή της πλακέτας. Στην πρώτη απάντηση αυτού του θέματος ο Fire Doger έχει δώσει και το link από ένα αρχείο pdf το οποίο έχει μέσα το σχέδιο από μια pcb, η οποία είναι η ίδια που υπάρχει και στο store του moutoulos. Αξίζει να προσπαθήσω να υλοποιήσω την pcb μόνος μου με την toner transfer method ή είναι καλύτερα να την πάρω έτοιμη?



Από σένα εξαρτάται αν μπορείς να την κατασκευάσεις. Με την μέθοδο που αναφέρεις πιστεύω ότι δεν θα βγουν οι ψιλές γραμμές που έχει. Πιστεύω μόνο με φωτοευαίσθητη πλακέτα μπορείς να πετύχεις τις λεπτομέρειες που έχει. Αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να πετύχεις την ποιότητα της έτοιμης.

Η δικιά μου επιλογή θα ήταν να την φτιάξω κυρίως λόγω κόστους.

----------


## Fire Doger

Αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να είναι γύρο στα 17-18 cm μήκος, οπότε θέλεις μεγάλο κομμάτι, αν τα έχεις όλα καν' το, ότι θα δουλεύει, θα δουλεύει (αν το κάνεις σωστά), 1 στρώση έχει, απλώς ίσως θέλουν ενίσχυση αυτές απ' τις οποίες θα περνάνε τα 10Α με καλάι.
Το αν αξίζει εσύ το κρίνεις απ' το αποτέλεσμα που θέλεις.

----------


## tesla005

Η εικόνα στο pdf είναι σε κανονικά μεγέθη ή πρέπει να την τυπώσω σε μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις?

----------


## moutoulos

Γειά σου Ραφ (?)

Ναι σε πραγματικές διαστάσεις είναι, αλλά σου επισυνάπτω απο την δική μου πλακέτα την πλευρά Bottom.
Η πλευρά Top νομίζω δεν έχει και σημασία να την επισυνάψω μιας και το αρχικό σχέδιο περιλαμβάνει απλό
τυπωμένο (Single Layer). Στην δική μου πλακέτα είναι διπλό τυπωμένο (Double Layers) που απλά ενισχύσει
τα σημεία που περνάει το πολύ ρευμα ... με αποτέλεσμα να αντέχει σε περισσότερα A ... αν χρειαστεί και 
αν βέβαια υπάρχει και η υποστήριξη (μετασχηματιστής, τρανζίστορ κτλ).

Επισυνάπτω μια φωτό για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.
 Το φυσικό μέγεθος αυτής είναι 180x80mm (18x8cm). 
 Clip_2.jpg

Τώρα σχετικά με το PDF ... απλά το ανοίγεις και το εκτυπώνεις. Είναι ανάποδα (mirror) μιας και έτσι θα πρέπει
να εμφανιστεί στην κάτω πλευρά του PCB. 

Αυτά ... αν καταφέρεις να την εκτυπώσεις. Αν δεν καταφέρεις να την εκτυπώσεις πέσμου να σου στείλω μια
*δική μου* εννοείται εντελώς δωρεάν (αρκεί βέβαια να δω *εδώ* την αποτυχημένη προσπάθειά σου).

----------

ezizu (12-05-17), 

Fire Doger (12-05-17), 

selectronic (12-05-17), 

SV1EDG (12-05-17), 

tesla005 (20-05-17)

----------


## tesla005

Γεια σου moutoulos. Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου στείλεις και το pdf από την μπροστινή πλευρά της πλακέτας, για να μην χρειαστεί να το σχεδιάσω με το χέρι?

----------


## moutoulos

Είσαι Οκ

----------


## tesla005

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Fire Doger

Μετασχηματιστή βρήκες?

----------


## tesla005

> Μετασχηματιστή βρήκες?



Όταν θα κάνω την κατασκευή θα παραγγείλω έναν από εδώ: https://www.giatras.com/

----------


## elektronio

Προτιμάτε την τοπική αγορά https://www.marnikt.gr/documents/home_el.html  Κατασκευαστής μετασχηματιστών και toroidal.

----------


## lepouras

> Προτιμάτε την τοπική αγορά https://www.marnikt.gr/documents/home_el.html  Κατασκευαστής μετασχηματιστών και toroidal.



α εγώ δεν την προτιμώ την τοπική αγορά και γιαυτό προτίμησα την δικιά σας...  :Biggrin:  
http://www.atman-led.gr/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=21

----------


## elektronio

Και πολύ καλά έκανες, έτσι για να βοηθάτε λίγο και εσείς εμάς τους βόρειους. 'Ομως το link που έδωσα είναι κατασκευαστής και επιπλέον κάνει και τοροειδείς μετασχηματιστές που δεν είδα στο link που έδωσες.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## lepouras

Ο ατμαν δεν φτιάχνει τοροειδεις και από όσο ξέρω δεν φτιάχνει και μικρούς (10-20 βατ). Ο δικός μου είναι 2Χ15   1000 βατ. Φτιάχνει μεγάλους μέχρι αρκετά  Κβατ. Φυσικά εγώ στην δουλειά μου χρησιμοποιώ μεγάλους και γιαυτό τον ξέρω. Για μικρούς παίρνω και από τον Φανο.

----------


## tesla005

Πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης έχει πάνω στην πλακέτα ή πρέπει να βάλω μόνος μου?

----------


## lepouras

> Πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης έχει πάνω στην πλακέτα ή πρέπει να βάλω μόνος μου?



ποια πλακέτα?

----------


## selectronic

> Πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης έχει πάνω στην πλακέτα ή πρέπει να βάλω μόνος μου?



Ούτε γέφυρα ούτε πυκνωτή έχει το PCB αυτό. Δες στο manual του Κ7200 στην σελίδα 48 τις συνδέσεις.


*EDIT:*
Τώρα που έριξα μια ματιά *στο PCB του Γρηγόρη οι συνδέσεις AC και DC δεν είναι ίδιες όπως δείχνει στο manual του Κ7200 !!!*
Δες που λέει στο PCB "AC" και "+" "-" και ένωσε γέφυρα/πυκνωτές/μετασχηματιστή εκεί που πρέπει.
Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις, πες μου να σου φτιάξω σχέδιο.

*2ο EDIT:*
Τελικά μάλλον ίδια είναι αλλά η φωτό που έχω εγώ είναι "ανάποδη" (mirror)...
Σε κάθε περίπτωση τα "AC", "+", "-", "B", "C" κτλ είναι μαρκαρισμένα, οπότε ξέρεις τι πάει που.
*Με επιφύλαξη γιατί δεν έχω πιάσει και το PCB του Γρηγόρη ποτέ μου*  :Rolleyes: 

Τελευταίο edit, το ορκίζομαι:
*Ίδια είναι* αλλά στο manual δείχνει την κάτω μεριά του PCB οπότε είναι "ανάποδα" (mirror) το σχεδιάγραμμα fig 4.2*

*

----------


## lepouras



----------


## selectronic

Μπράβο ρε συνονόματε, ξέχασα το pdf του Wizpic που τα έχει καλύτερα!

----------


## eebabs2000

καλησπέρα!

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για την κατασκευή του τροφοδοτικού 0-30V / 10A. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε (όσοι το κατασκευάσατε) περίπου πόσο κόστισαν τα υλικά (χωρίς κουτί) και πόσο ο μετασχηματιστής; Έχω βρει κάποια έτοιμα switching αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερα το γραμμικό, παρόλα αυτά να δούμε αξίζει ο κόπος;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Bobiras

> καλησπέρα!
> 
> Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για την κατασκευή του τροφοδοτικού 0-30V / 10A. Μπορείτε να μου πείτε (όσοι το κατασκευάσατε) περίπου πόσο κόστισαν τα υλικά (χωρίς κουτί) και πόσο ο μετασχηματιστής; Έχω βρει κάποια έτοιμα switching αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερα το γραμμικό, παρόλα αυτά να δούμε αξίζει ο κόπος;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!



και εγω μια απο ιδια  :Tongue2:  ο μετασχηματιστης ηρθε πριν μερικες μερες 2χ15ν 400va με μεσαια ληψη 15ν 75va 75 ευρο!!!! τσαμπα πραμα  :Tongue2: 
IMG_0451.jpg

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα να ρωτησω και εγω κατι σας παρακαλω ? βλεπω εδω οτι χρησιμοποιηται τα tip 3055 ( to220)αντι πχ 2n3055 h 3772 (to3) η θα μπωρουσαν να μπουν τα mj 1003  to3  λεω εγω ο ασχετος  γιατι εχουμε προτιμηση στα τιπ 3055 ? ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας .

----------


## lepouras

υποθέτω γιατί είναι ποιο εύκολο να τα βάλεις σε πλακέτα????? πχ στο δικό μου έχω φτιάξει σε πλακέτα (χμμ ας την πω έτσι) και έχω βάλει 10 (ή 12 δεν θυμάμαι ακριβός τώρα. :Biggrin:  ) στα το3 δεν ξέρω αν γίνετε ή πόσο χώρο θα χρειαστούν και νομίζω περιορίζεσαι σε ψήκτρες αυτές που έχουν τις έτοιμες τρύπες για να βιδωθούν πράγμα που δεν με βόλευε. μπορεί να κάνω λάθος αλλά έτσι το είδα και προτίμησα τα ΤΙΡ.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ΟΚ ΤΟ ΠΙΑΣΑ  ευχαριστω

----------

